
Indoor ax-throwing / beer-drinking range to open in Greater Boston - bmpafa
http://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2018/01/11/you-soon-able-throw-axes-while-drinking-beer-somerville/YKMYdJVsoWBw5IqPsG5OdN/story.html
======
bmpafa
When asked for comment, a rep for Vikings' Local 12th denounced the move as
"wreckless, even by our standards."

